# A reminder about spoilers



## Spinney (9 Jul 2014)

Many folks like to watch the TdF (or other race) highlights without knowing the result.

Threads with titles like 'Wiggins withdraws from TdF' can spoil this watching experience. If you want to start a thread like this:
- do not put your 'news' in the thread title
- include SPOILERS as part of the thread title, so people who don't want to know won't open the thread.

This is being posted because there have been two separate threads today whose titles gave away a significant fact about today's TdF stage.


----------

